# Single cam, cam n a half or double cam???



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

I need some solid advice as to what bow to buy next for my target archery. I currently use a Bear Encounter and am considering either a Hoyt Pro Comp XL with spiral cams or a Mathews Conquest Apex 8. 

The concerns I have with the Apex 8 is that my shop does not stock them so I can not feel or shoot one and am worried that it will be similar to my Encounter in that they are both Single cams with that 'valley' hold back. I have shot with the PC XL with the GTX cams and because it's not a single cam for me felt sensational! The PC was excellent to draw, superb to hold and aim and shot very crisp.

The Hoyt have the option of GTX or Spiral X cams, as I will only be shooting target, both outdoors and indoors I'm wondering what advantage is there to fit Spiral X' since my main objective is stability and accuracy. I wish my shop had a PC with the spirals so that I could have experienced the difference, so I will need your advice on that too.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Great scores have been shot with all three types of cams. Overall bow fit if far more important than the type of cam.

Get the one that you can adjust to fit you the best. If you don't work on your own bows, shop support is also a consideration.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd suggest trying to locate someone in your area that will let you shoot their bow. Sure it may not be an exact fit but you'll get an idea of what the cam feels like. You can read about peoples personal experience/feeling on each cam but at the end of the day, it’s just an opinion…yours may be different. 

For example, Binary cams- You may hear that these are more difficult to tune…Not exactly true. The issue is that there is less tuning available (some may say needed) for this system. Set up DL, center shot, get nock height set, cam timing and sync…if there are any other issues after that you’ll tune your arrows (possible you may have to shim a cam)—actually, quite simple.

Right now I’m shooting Spirals on my Vantage pro—they’re nice, comfortable draw, nice wall and valley but I did like my Martin Nitro cams a little better—just different feel (and easy to tune- not that spirals are difficult).

Prior to the Spirals I had the Cam ½ Plus, they’re nice but lacked the valley/wall that the spiral has and are a little slower.

Hope this helps


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

double tap


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks heaps for the the advice


----------

